# Big Crappie caught while Bass fishing.



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Haha nice catch


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Where dey at doe?


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Rip A Lip Man said:


> Haha nice catch


 Thank you.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

dbarham said:


> where dey at doe?


in the water ha


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

BrianScott said:


> in the water ha


Ha


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

hell he wont tell you ...I tried a few times to get him to talk to me about some fishing ,,,even offered to take my boat but nooooo I guess it was to hushhhh hushhhh...lololol its all good... he is probally fishing in the Houston zoo...lol


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

rustyhook1973 said:


> hell he wont tell you ...I tried a few times to get him to talk to me about some fishing ,,,even offered to take my boat but nooooo I guess it was to hushhhh hushhhh...lololol its all good... he is probally fishing in the Houston zoo...lol


I don't need his spots . I was just digging his flounder videos good stuff!! Lol


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know where ya caught em... in the mouth more than likely... lol
Nice slab Brian


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice slab!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

rustyhook1973 said:


> hell he wont tell you ...I tried a few times to get him to talk to me about some fishing ,,,even offered to take my boat but nooooo I guess it was to hushhhh hushhhh...lololol its all good... he is probally fishing in the Houston zoo...lol


It's a retentions pond off the west park tollroad.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

dbarham said:


> i don't need his spots . I was just digging his flounder videos good stuff!! Lol


where they at doe!!!!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

pYr8 said:


> I know where ya caught em... in the mouth more than likely... lol
> Nice slab Brian


In the mouth is right.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Pet Spoon said:


> Nice slab!


Thanks


----------

